# mac book pro reset itself?



## opiesage (Sep 11, 2011)

last night I was on my computer doing everything I normally do (ie facebook, word, safari, youtube, no sketchy sites)

my mum wanted to know how much space was left (memory) so I googled how to look in activity monitor and did, I had used 2.64gbs of my 4. 

turned off computer, went to bed.

when I turned it on this morning the first thing I noticed was that my background photo was gone, then I got a message telling me m date and time had been reset (4pm on december 31st)

then I checked my photos and music and they were all there, checked a few other apps and they all contained their files still

then I checked activity monitor as I had last night and it said I had used 1.81gbs

what happened??? what is missing??? it looks like all my word dopcuments, mp3s and photos are all still here so I am stumped.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like you are looking at the *System Memory* section of *Activity Monitor*, not the *Disk Usage* section.

Without getting technical, the *System Memory* section will fluctuate and using all your memory is normal. The only time you should be concerned about this is if you see that *Page Outs* in that section is growing.

The date resetting could happen for many reasons. I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens a second time. If it does then further examination might be needed.

If you want to see how much disk space your files is using, look at the *Disk Usage* section of *Activity Monitor*.
It's a misconception repeated often that people think that all their "Stuff" on their hard drives is slowing the computer, but often most "normal" users are barely using a fraction of the available hard drive space.
If you see that your total usage of disk space is under roughly under 75%, don't worry about it.


----------

